

Ask HN: Help me chose a name for my business - Retailslave

I'm starting a small business and I need to create a business card and name for my business to hand out to people. The business is mainly an automotive parts distributor. I'm selling fluids, oil, and things like that.Think less actual physical automotive "hardware" and more of stuff like oil filters and sparkplugs and break fluids. 1. Where can I get business cards for cheap? Should I go to a physical store or do it online? 2. What are things I should consider when creating the business cards. 3. What are the things I should consider when choosing my business's name?
Any other tips would be highly appreciated, thanks HN!
======
michael_dorfman
If you're in the midst of starting a new business and your biggest concern is
business cards, you're prioritizing wrong.

To answer your questions:

1) Who cares? It's trivial. If the expense of the business cards is enough to
trip you up, you've got bigger problems to focus on.

2) Double-check the spelling. (You misspelled "brake fluid" above.)

3) Choose a name that will resonate with your customers. Make sure it's easy
to say and spell. And, try to get one with an available domain name.

~~~
Retailslave
Any recommendations?

------
thetrumanshow
1 & 2) <http://www.printingchoice.com/battle-of-the-business-cards/>

3) Ideally, the name should describe what you do (or at least symbolize it),
or be incredibly memorable.

It takes a while to come up with a good name. Spend the time necessary to pick
the right one.

------
shanes
I love these "Help me name my business" kind of questions on HN. It allows me
to go a little crazy with my creativity. Anyway, here are my ideas.

First, the serious ones (stupid ones to follow)

Parts Smart

Parts Mart

Car Gutz

Purr-fect Auto Parts

The Autocrat (or The Auto-Crat)

The Auto-Dialler

The Auto Loader

Now, as promised, the ridiculous ones (the ol' reverse-psychology trick of
telling your customers you're serious by giving yourself an un-serious name)

Mister Smarty-Parts

Major Partz

Underhoods

Captain Sparky

The Great Crate

Heap o' Fixin's

Drivin' Monkey, The Car Parts Junkie

I Heart Parts

Mister Friendly's Autocracy

Sloppy Jalopies

~~~
Retailslave
I actually like some of these. However, these seem to be directed at a retail
crowd.

I am distributing to mechanics. I'm not sure if they'll enjoy Autocrat
automotive supplies, despite the fact that I love that one. It's actually very
smart.

